
Firefox Daylight (new Firefox for Android) launched in Europe - nanna
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/mobile/
======
nanna
See: [https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/08/25/introducing-a-
new-f...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/08/25/introducing-a-new-firefox-
for-android-experience/)

------
azepoi
This put users through much unprompted and unsollicited change, Url bar at the
bottom? etc

We should have a disconnect between the engine updates/security features and
the UI.

